# Narancsmarmelád



## esterov

Narancsmarmelád = orange marmalade. It's that correct? That is a product name, but I can't find other match on the web. Thanks.


----------



## bibax

Maybe it is written as two separate words: narancs marmelád.

But _dzsem_ and _lekvár_ are more frequent words for _jam/marmelade_:

narancs dzsem (lekvár), sometimes written together: narancsdzsem, narancslekvár
málna dzsem (lekvár)
eper dzsem
barack dzsem (it is not Barack's jam 
etc.


----------



## esterov

Hi, thank you. i have to use the word marmelád, because that is the legal name for jam from citrus fruit even if it 's not very common. i think i will writ it as separated words. thanks


----------



## aty777

Hi, Esterov!
"Narancs marmelád" is just fine, though the common word for "marmelád" is "lekvár" !


----------

